# Monogram 1985 Trans Am completed



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I've had this kit longer than my wife and kids. Finally took the time to build it. 
This was my most favorite 3rd gen and so I built it in the launch colors. Or, how I would have purchased a real one had I the money.
TS-14 Black, TS13-Clear on body
TS-46 Sand interior with Testor's tan flocking.
My how I have forgotten how bad the decals were back in the day. Lots of milky film and thick. Since the decals have been drying some of them have wrinkled a bit. I hope to get them to lay down with some Micro set.
Lots of different glues to hold this thing together because unbeknown to me the body had a slight warp as did the front and rear window. Epoxy is holding the front window and then CA glue to hold the rear taillight/bumper to the car.
Here are a couple of pics:




























More of the build can be seen here:

Monogram 1985 Trans Am

Back to exotics....
Chris


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, that looks BEAUTIFUL!! I've got a Smokey and the Bandit kit and I pray it turns out HALF as nice as yours!!

Wayne


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Fine job! Very nice finish.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Shazam !! That looks like the real thing ! Nice job.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great job  is this 1/8 scale?

Buzz


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Your paint is drop dead gorgeous!! Beautiful build!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool...Clean and Cool
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

buzzconroy said:


> Great job  is this 1/8 scale?
> 
> Buzz


Buzz, this is a 1/24 scale kit:









Thanks for the comments guys. 
Chris


----------



## slashman (Sep 5, 2008)

That's one sharp looking T.A. I've been building models since I was 5. I have several but none have turned as nice as yours did. I have a real 91 firebird but can't seem to find a model of one. It's not a formula just a regular firebird. Do you or anyone know where i can find such a kit? If so, please let me know.Thanks.
Kirt


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks Kirt, nope, your not going to find anything in styrene except for the Formula and Trans Am. I don't even think their is anyone popping out resin. You could just modify the kit though. It's a great starting base.
Chris


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks real!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Definitely looks full size and straight off the showroom floor!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That lawn, which you've parked your car next to in the second picture, doesn't half need a mowing; the grass has grown higher than the roof of your car!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe it's pampas grass....

Chris.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thats pretty sweet. My first car was an 85 T/A, but it had a different spoiler than what comes in the kit. I have one of these on the self. Not sure if I want to turn it into a slot car or build it as a static. I have built the Monogram 83 T/A with the carbed 305 that does not have the ground effects.


----------

